# Does anyone know what happened to Winbindd?



## Avery Freeman (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello, 

Does anyone know what happened to the winbind daemon?  I recently did a pkg update and the process remove it from my system.  Come to find out it's been automatically removed from a few of my Linux VMs, too. 

Is this the end of winbindd?


----------

